# storm parliament



## KaterinaWard

What is the correct way to say 'storm parliament'?

I want to say - The continuous, destructive riots of Athens have yet to breach the Greek riot police and storm parliament. 

I have.. Οι συνεχείς, καταστροφικές ταραχές της Αθήνας έχουν ακόμη να δημιουργήσουν ρήγμα στην ελληνική ΜΑΤ, και να....? το κοινοβούλιο.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrious

Το γράφω σε κάπως ελεύθερη μετάφραση για να είναι πιο εύηχο:
Οι συνεχείς, καταστροφικές ταραχές της Αθήνας δεν έχουν ακόμη καταφέρει να δημιουργήσουν ρήγμα στα ΜΑΤ ώστε να σαρώσουν το κοινοβούλιο.
Το storm εδώ σημαίνει _σαρώνω σα θύελλα, καταλαμβάνω εξ εφόδου_.


----------



## cougr

There's also the option of _"να εισβάλουν_ στο _Κοινοβούλιο_".


----------



## Tassos

Also _"να ορμήσουν στο Κοινοβούλιο"_


----------



## Acestor

If we lower the register, we might even say "να μπουκάρουν στη Βουλή".
However, seeing that we often use the verb "to storm" with the meaning (see above) "καταλαμβάνω εξ εφόδου" (e.g. the storming of the Bastille, η κατάληψη της Βαστίλης), I would favour the translation "και να καταλάβουν το κοινοβούλιο".


----------



## velisarius

Acestor said:


> If we lower the register, we might even say "να μπουκάρουν στη Βουλή".
> However, seeing that we often use the verb "to storm" with the meaning (see above) "καταλαμβάνω εξ εφόδου" (e.g. the storming of the Bastille, η κατάληψη της Βαστίλης), I would favour the translation "και να καταλάβουν το κοινοβούλιο".


----------



## adber010

I think καταλαμβάνω "με έφοδο" works aswell as "εξ εφόδου"


----------



## Eltheza

Tassos said:


> Also _"να ορμήσουν στο Κοινοβούλιο"_



I think that this is the more accurate rendition of 'storm'.

Just wondering about 'να κάνουν σφοδρή μαζική επίθεση εναντίον + γεν.)

It seems a bit long-winded though!


----------



## Acestor

Eltheza said:


> I think that this is the more accurate rendition of 'storm'.



I beg to differ, dear Eltheza. Let's take the definition of "storm" in this specific usage:

"[with object] (of troops) suddenly attack and capture (a building or other place) by means of force: commandos stormed a hijacked plane early today" http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/storm?q=storm

*Καταλαμβάνω εξ εφόδου* (or "με έφοδο", in the less common demotic rendering) is exactly the combination of attacking and capturing. 




Eltheza said:


> Just wondering about 'να κάνουν σφοδρή μαζική επίθεση εναντίον + γεν.)


I share your view: unnecessarily long-winded. The sense of "μαζική" is normally denoted by the subject (e.g. troops, crowds). And you still only translate the aspect of "attack" without the capture.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Acestor!

Yes, I take your point(s), of course!

Just wondering if this is any help (from my other favourite Greek language forum!):

http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=58997.0


----------



## Acestor

_*εξ εφόδου -> by storm

*_It’s half the story. Actually, most of the initial collocations that come up in a  Google search for “εξ εφόδου” (e.g. προσβάλλω εξ εφόδου, άλωση εξ εφόδου and the like) are rare. The only frequent collocation with it worth remembering is “καταλαμβάνω εξ εφόδου”. It is, of course, another απολίθωμα, a term for which I was once berated.


----------

